

SLC Built the first Protected Intersection for Cycling in the US - qzervaas
http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/05/why-salt-lake-city-chose-to-build-the-first-protected-intersection-for-bicycling-in-the-us/392702/

======
bifrost
SF has something like this, Cyclists still blow through the lights for it.

